# Do you have Health Insurance?



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes or no and a little explanation of how, and or why not.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

My day job provides it


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Id be dumb not to. Got a great price and even what i pay a year could never come close to what i would have to shell outta my pocket for the hospital bills.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

How do some of you other guys have it.

Through the wifes place of employment?

Out of pocket by yourself?

Main job and do this on the side?

What.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yes I have health insurance I am 30 years old and a smoker.It cost me 125 dollars a month.I got sick with a nasty cough one day went to prompt care had a chest X ray total bill for that visit was 785.00 so my wife said thats it time for you to get health insurance.But not to keep talking but a little story for those of you that do not have it.My mom works for the hospital my dad never went to the doctor EVER never he said take me off your health insurance save some money my mom almost took him off.2 weeks later he collapsed in the shower mom called the ambulance he had had stomach pain for a week but never told anyone.To make a long story short his large intestant ripped from a mass in his stomach he was in the hospital for 78 days 55 of those in ICU unit.He ended up having sepcus (a infection in your blood)his hospital bills were 250 thousand dollars mom kept him on here insurance she only had to pay 2 thousand dollars out of pocket insurance paid 248 thousand.Thats why I have insurance.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Mine is through my employer - I'm a retired federal employee.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Mine is through my employer. From July 1st 2005 to June 30th 2006. I think I had over $100,000 in medical bills. Now if I were to change jobs or my venture were to take off big I would have a hard time getting insurance due to my condition.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine is through my employer


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

What about you one man bands, or small 1 crew operations with 2 employees etc.

Any group plan or plan recommendations are welcome too if the site owners dont have a problem with it.

Ill be honest with ya. I dont have health insurance and haven't for a year and a half.

I cant see being able to afford it any time soon either.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor, have you tried going through the chamber of commerce? I will be looking into that soon. A lot of chambers offer a group deal through their membership. It would also give you a lot of prospects for customers.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Lord knows I need some networking, but not in my town. Its a small town and the two guys that do everything here have it locked up, but I can look into that in the area I mainy service.

Thanks.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I had Blue Cross through my last employer till I quit a few months ago and it was a load of crap,they'd pay so much and the rest was taken out of my pay check.

I could get a root canal which I've never had through them but a regular check up wasn't covered in my group which is twice a year,same with medication....A carpenter needed an eppy pen guess what they were **** outta luck but viagra? he could have as much as he wanted  

My opinion it wasn't worth the paper it was printed on,If your like myself healthy and visit the dentist twice a year it better to pay from your pocket but if you or your kids need medication it may be worth looking at.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have it through the same company that I use for all my other insurance. A single person is under $400 a month and a family is around 700 a month.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

after i paid 0ver 500 to get 3 sticthes in my finger i got it....


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I live in Canada, most everything is covered already


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I have but a lot to be desired. I'm 46 been self employed since i was 22. My first wife worked for the state of Md. and i had great ins thru her. But since the big D in 96 i had to get my own. I pay around 200.00 per month with poor coverage.
Mike


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

rfed32 said:


> after i paid 0ver 500 to get 3 sticthes in my finger i got it....


You needed to go get three stiches? lol

Ive cut my arm with gas hedge trimmers and stopped the bleeding with toilet paper and duct tape.

lol

Three stiches?

really?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

starc said:


> I live in Canada, most everything is covered already


No kidding. I hope Hillary can get it done here too my friend.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> No kidding. I hope Hillary can get it done here too my friend.


Yeah great, more taxes. Good plan.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Seems to work well in canada and I dont hear them complaining about taxes.

I suppose spending 8 billion a day in Iraq is a better idea that insuring the kids in this country that cant go to a doctor.


----------



## Grader4me (Jan 4, 2006)

Here in Canada our medicare system pays for most of our health care, some things are excluded.
I have the blue cross plan through my employer which is great. My employer pays 75% and I pay 25% which in turn adds up to approx $38 per month.
The most that I pay for percriptions is $5 
A few years back one of my percriptions was $500.00 and all that I had to pay was 5 bucks. 
Blue cross pays for 80% of all dental work and I still have kids at home, so this plan works out really well for me.
Probably we are taxed to death, but we do have one hell of a good health care system.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

peterrp said:


> Here in Canada our medicare system pays for most of our health care, some things are excluded.
> I have the blue cross plan through my employer which is great. My employer pays 75% and I pay 25% which in turn adds up to approx $38 per month.
> The most that I pay for percriptions is $5
> A few years back one of my percriptions was $500.00 and all that I had to pay was 5 bucks.
> ...


Is that why Canadians come to the US for medical procedures? The last thing we need is socialized medicine. I've tried using the VA system which is, ironically, a form of socialized medicine (the VA hospital is 25 miles from me and where I retired from), which I could use for free since I'm a disabled veteran. It's a nightmare. I carry insurance, pay for medications and use the local clinic and hospital rather than go through that.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Right Mick, but theres a lot of people out there that fall between those cracks and cant afford 400 a month for Health Insurance, and if they have a family...more than that.

Sure....go to a clinic for basics....still costs a lot, but what if someone got seriously ill? Youd be paying for the bankruptcy I can gaurantee you that and it happens every day. 

Im not a fan of socialized anything, but in lieu of the alternatives for the un insured, something has to be done.

I may look into a catostrophic care plan and not a full H.I. policy for serious conditions but then these self insured policies are fraught with issues and small print.

Ive had H.I. sold through the small business associations back in the early nineties and they were a pain.

You had to pay out of pocket and hope for a refund by the insurer.


It's complicated. Just be thankful if you....any of you have it through an employer and Realize.....that they arent getting some major deal on what they provide for you. Sure....you may pay 15 or 20 a week for a single man/60 or 80 a month but the employer is picking up the other 300 dollars per month.

Consider that when figuring your wage....because they do, and if you aren't working for a company that provides that kind of benefit....youll have to consider shelling out 400 a month out of pocket, and find yourselves at the same crossroads many people do.


Its estimated theres 100 million people in this country without health insurance.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Well,
There are alot of guys who have it through their day jobs. I am self employed, all the way. I do however have insurance. Twice.
My wife carries insurance on the family through her job, and i also have health and supplemental. I would suggest that you talk to an insurance agent, and find something that is affordable. My supplemental insurance, is nice, due to what it covers. It will pay me, if I get sick and cant work, or get injured. Disability, so on so forth.
But a good back up plan, is to have a few bucks saved up.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

> Its estimated theres 100 million people in this country without health insurance.


And how many of these 100 million have the money to go and buy a brand new car or truck? How many of them have the money go eat out whenevr they want to? How many of them have money to buy their beer and liquor? How many of them have the money to buy pot and drugs? How many of them have the money to purchase expensive toys like ATVs, boats and the like?


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Good point ecs. There are a few who cant afford anything you mentioned but I am sure the majority could afford it if they wanted. I pay 250 per month for full coverage without perscriptions. I think it was like $40 a month more for the perscriptions. On a 40 hour week its a little over $1.50 per hour.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good points ECS,


And if they are truly poor the state of MN has a state health card/program, so even the poorest people can have access to cheep ins. Based no how much you make


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a decent plan that costs me 160.00 per month and it has an HSA which I can fund up 1200.00 to cover my deductable (500.00) or unseen costs,I have only one employee and I do not offer him coverage as of yet.


----------



## Grader4me (Jan 4, 2006)

Mick said:


> Is that why Canadians come to the US for medical procedures? The last thing we need is socialized medicine. I've tried using the VA system which is, ironically, a form of socialized medicine (the VA hospital is 25 miles from me and where I retired from), which I could use for free since I'm a disabled veteran. It's a nightmare. I carry insurance, pay for medications and use the local clinic and hospital rather than go through that.


I have no idea what so ever the percentage of Canadians that come to the US for medical procedures, as that was not the point that I was trying to make.
All that I am saying is, if I or one of my family members needs an operation and/or has to stay in the hospital then this is covered. If we need medication for anything, then this is covered (blue cross). 
The down side of the blue cross is that when I retire I can still keep it but have to pay the full cost.
Having said that everyone has their own perspective on socialized medicine so to speak, but I for one like it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ECS, you make a good point. In my working years, I took a lot of flack from people who said I could make a lot more than I did if I'd go into the private sector. Especially private practice. What they didn't consider, from my standpoint, was the benefits of working for less in form of a steady paycheck as opposed to having equipment costs, overhead, double costs for insurance, funding my own retirement etc. Since I worked most of my life for the federal government, there were sources that figured the value of the benefits. Once I factored that into my paycheck, they weren't so far ahead of me. Now that I was able to retire at 54, I am reaping the benefits of all those years. Sorry, but I don't buy argument that I had or have it so much better than anybody else. Most of them had the same opportunities but passed them up. (How many avoided military service, didn't use the GI Bill or frittered it away? How many wouldn't save up during their work life, so they'd be better off later in life? This is the basis of what I've done since I was 18 years old.) Opportunities come to everybody in one form or another, it's what you do with those opportunities that will make the difference. Yes, I know all about self-pay insurance. Several of my extended family are self-employed, yet manage to carry health insurance. I'm quite aware of cost of medicine as my Mother-in-Law is going through this. She and her deceased husband failed to plan and "couldn't afford" the company insurance or the continued retirement check at his death. She's now paying the price for lack of planning and is living in a house we own. She can't afford to pay rent and barely heat. Is this any way to end up in life? Yes, I believe in forced saving for retirement. Some people simply won't help themselves.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I have it, family plan, and I pay about $800 per month. Being self employed I pay it all. This is for a crap plan with deductables and out of pocket.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

peterrp said:


> Here in Canada our medicare system pays for most of our health care, some things are excluded.
> I have the blue cross plan through my employer which is great. My employer pays 75% and I pay 25% which in turn adds up to approx $38 per month.
> The most that I pay for percriptions is $5
> A few years back one of my percriptions was $500.00 and all that I had to pay was 5 bucks.
> ...


Wow,the blue cross I had was total garbage it was a 50/50 thing the Irvings preached about being great for me etc. etc.

Interesting that you pay $38/month when it was $29 a week for mine yet yours covered 80% now I feel ripped off heh gotta love the Irvings


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Im not gonna buy Health Insurance. Im gonna buy boats and expensive cars and when I cant aford it anymore Ill file Bankruptcy and you can all bail me out.

How do you like them apples.

And Im not oblivious to the irony that I drive a new mercedes, and cant afford Health insurance because it costs so much because the doctors all drive new Mercedes because they charge so much.


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

My wife has insurance thru her employer. Would cost too much if myself and our daughter went on her policy.

I have a HSA for myself and my 2.5 yer old daughter. I'm a smoker too. Costs about $1600 per year. Plus I can stuff money away in a savings account tax free.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Im not gonna buy Health Insurance. Im gonna buy boats and expensive cars and when I cant aford it anymore Ill file Bankruptcy and you can all bail me out.


LOL typical contractor


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Black Cloud said:


> My wife has insurance thru her employer. Would cost too much if myself and our daughter went on her policy.
> 
> I have a HSA for myself and my 2.5 yer old daughter. I'm a smoker too. Costs about $1600 per year. Plus I can stuff money away in a savings account tax free.


Which isn't really Health Insurance. Its a savings account towards paying for health care out of pocket. Like an IRA for Health care, right?.

Or whats your explanation as you see what you have.

In other words. If you got Ill or your daughter got seriously ill and needed to be hospitalized and have surgery.

What does that plan do for you.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Mick said:


> Is that why Canadians come to the US for medical procedures? The last thing we need is socialized medicine. I've tried using the VA system which is, ironically, a form of socialized medicine (the VA hospital is 25 miles from me and where I retired from), which I could use for free since I'm a disabled veteran. It's a nightmare. I carry insurance, pay for medications and use the local clinic and hospital rather than go through that.


Not only they come here for medical procedures also our work.Take this scenerio I own a welding/fab co.which i do.I bid a job in downtown boston 15min south of my operation and lose that same fab job to build beams for a high rises to a co. in New Brunswick , Canada 10hrs from boston even with the cost of trucking the beams i still lose.How you ask?Well simple there goverment provides there employer with the two biggest exspense in buisness in this country workers comp/health ins coverage.Knowing this they have fab shops set up above our north east borders targeting this work in NY,MASS,CONN.NH,VT.This scenerio was exsplained to me buy my steel supplier on how NAFTA/CLINTON has allowed canadian labor to take advantage of americas weakness cost to operate a business in this country. Signed,16yr union member/supposed to be a democrate supporter  :angry:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have it through the police department, FREE health dental and life for me. $164.00 a month for the wife to be covered under my policy.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

LOL I love how these threads go from hey do you have insurance to politics to fetus to bombing people LMAO.

I will throw you one I buy new trucks toys go out to dinner every other night have have 2 40 thousand dollar cars in my garage I pay my own health insurance and I am a DEMOCRAT all the way baby. 
P.S I also work my fat a## off everyday.I even worked today thanksgiving.
RCGM
Brad


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well good for you.

Some of us try hard but arent that successful.


----------



## Grader4me (Jan 4, 2006)

murray83 said:


> Wow,the blue cross I had was total garbage it was a 50/50 thing the Irvings preached about being great for me etc. etc.
> 
> Interesting that you pay $38/month when it was $29 a week for mine yet yours covered 80% now I feel ripped off heh gotta love the Irvings


Hey there murray! Sounds a little steep alright. You are going to have to come and work for us. Anytime you want to PM me, I can give you a little direction. By the way...I don't think that you are the only person getting mad in this thread


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Which isn't really Health Insurance. Its a savings account towards paying for health care out of pocket. Like an IRA for Health care, right?.
> 
> Or whats your explanation as you see what you have.
> 
> ...


All my health costs are not out of pocket. Once the deductible is met, everything is covered 90-10 or 80-20. Can't rememebr off the top of my head.

The deductible and all other health related costs for myself, daughter and my wife can be paid for out of the savings account. If my wife wanted to go have here eyes checked, which her insurance doesn't cover, we can use the money from the savings account even though she is not covered by the HSA.

I guess what it comes down to is, I have a lower premium price and I can manage more of my money rather then writing a big check to Blue Cross for a standard plan every month. The savings account provides 5% interest.

Look at it this way. Next year and the following year, you are pretty healthy and don't really have to see a doctor. Under a standard insurance plan you'd pay $333 per month. With an HSA you pay $133 per month. That's a difference of $2400 per year or $5800 for the 2 years. That $5800 I can put into the savings and grow at 5%. I could also choose to use the $5800 for something else (like a new plow) if I wanted.

Ok, recap the past 2 years. 
-Standard plan total paid out in premiums $8000. 
-HSA premiums $3200
Now remember you weren't sick and didn't use your health care the past 2 years. Where does this leave you??? Money out with the standard plan but you still have money under the HSA gaining interest.

My wife works for 3 doctors so, when it comes to routine things most of our stuff gets written off so this kind of thing works great for us.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

peterrp said:


> Hey there murray! Sounds a little steep alright. You are going to have to come and work for us. Anytime you want to PM me, I can give you a little direction. By the way...I don't think that you are the only person getting mad in this thread


Haha yes

I left them today,seen a labourer getting spit on by a forman at the LNG job and I had enough.

Hmmmm me driving a skittles green Sterling tandem.......I'll have to think more about that


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Well good for you.
> 
> Some of us try hard but arent that successful.


I think alot of it has to do with the area you live in.Here in Indianapolis I turn work down on a daily basis.If I recall you said you live in a small town that makes it harder.I have also been doing this for 11 years also.I have Anthem insurance I love it they do me right.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> No kidding. I hope Hillary can get it done here too my friend.


I would like to see it here also but Hillary, give me a break.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> How do some of you other guys have it.
> 
> Through the wifes place of employment?
> 
> ...


My wife is a flight attendant for Continental and she covers me and my two daughters.
I offer medical insurance to my full timers or $1 more an hour they take the money


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you have a link to the company you use Black Cloud?

You to Brad.

Thanks.

S'pose I can google Anthem.

How do you or did you advertise Brad?

To get known.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

ECS said:


> LLM Ann Arbor, have you tried going through the chamber of commerce? I will be looking into that soon. A lot of chambers offer a group deal through their membership. It would also give you a lot of prospects for customers.


Thats what I did. Set my personal policy up with our chamber of commerce. 30% cheaper than if I did it on my own.

Also, get to enjoy the benefits of being a chamber member.

I pay $235.00/mth for myself full med, dental, vision


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Do you have a link to the company you use Black Cloud?
> 
> You to Brad.
> 
> ...


Hey LLM I am gonna send you a PM with the lady I use I know you are just North of me so maybe she can help you or give you a name.I will send you a PM about my business history maybe it will help getting you some new customers and payup

I will send it tomorrow evening got to get to bed tomorrow is a big day last day of leaf clean up.

Take Care 
RCGM
Brad


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks B.

I have all the experience I need, and understanding of a lot of things. I just cant "break through" I hit this wall all the time....both times ive started these types of businesses as i dont have strings to pull or a wide network.

Appreciate the help.

Im gathering info for a future purchase of Health care but right now its unaffordable either way.

If I can get er done businesswise it will obviously make all the difference financially and open new doors to H.I. etc.


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

The other countries throughout the world that do get free health care don't spend 466 billion a year (2007) on military protection, instead...... we protect them and they get free healthcare with all the money they save.

in 2003 the United States spent approximately 47% of the world's total military spending of US$956 billion.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

"The other countries throughout the world that do get free health care don't spend 466 billion a year (2007) on military protection, instead...... we protect them and they get free health care with all the money they save."



You don't protect anyone,actually you cause more problems than anything else.I for one believe that instead of buying tanks and guns how about funding your schools so the children can point to Canada on a map and actually get it right for once,set up a Medicare system and help the poverty issue in many states.But thats ok,you keep spending millions on crap you don't really need.

I'm Canadian,and we are peace keepers not **** disturbers,so our military funding is lower than yours.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Right on Murray.

Im not advocationg sticking our heads in the sand, but we need to check ourselves when 1/3rd of the people here cant get good health care because they are under insured or have no insurance whatsoever. 

Then the powers that be currently, give themselves a raise, a big tax break, and refuse to raise the minimum wage a nickle.

Oh and thanks for sending your troops to help out with our Invasion of Iraq, and let me appologise for the episode where we rocketted 8 of your brave soldiers by mistake and killed them all.


Eh.....Please. Dont get me started.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Now now now.....
We are getting off topic. But, It is too bad that some of you don't have health insurance.
Ann Arbor, I will ask my agent Mon What there is for ins, for contractors, and let you know if you would like.

Mick, What branch of the service?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

jcesar said:


> Mick, What branch of the service?


US Army - 1967 to 1970 and 1971 to 1980.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

jcesar said:


> Now now now.....
> We are getting off topic. But, It is too bad that some of you don't have health insurance.
> Ann Arbor, I will ask my agent Mon What there is for ins, for contractors, and let you know if you would like.
> 
> Mick, What branch of the service?


Thats cool.
Everyone should post their links and whatever.....

Thing is, until I grow my business a bunch I cant afford anything but Id like to be protected in case I need it.


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

I found that chart and it really irritated me. I live in Iowa so generally speaking we have pretty good schools and poverty isn't as noticable as in say Chicago until you go into the rural areas and pay attention it can look pretty ugly poverty wise and the schools are worthless. Hopefully the turn towards the more liberal politicians will help get things stopped from going further in the wrong direction until we finally get rid of the pig headed moron at the top in 2008. 
I switched my wife over to maternity coverage in July and the monthly bill is almost $500.  (as much as my truck payment.) Anymore health insurance rates are fairly close across the board (high) but setting the deductable amounts can help or hurt you. My wife is also self employed so we really get hit out of pocket for everything. The one comment I hate to hear after I just get done b!*&%ing about that bill is it's tax deductable you know..........Still has to come out of your pocket as far as I am concerned.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



Mick said:


> Is that why Canadians come to the US for medical procedures? The last thing we need is socialized medicine. I've tried using the VA system which is, ironically, a form of socialized medicine (the VA hospital is 25 miles from me and where I retired from), which I could use for free since I'm a disabled veteran. It's a nightmare. I carry insurance, pay for medications and use the local clinic and hospital rather than go through that.


Mick, May i ask what you did in gov. work. I think it is a shame how our vets are treated in these hospital ( va ). My father in law has to rely only on the va due to his job in our area of factorys closing up. It seems like the va in our area runs the vets thru there like cattle.
Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I started a thread about this so as not to keep hijacking this thread: 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=323879#post323879


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I buy my health ins.it costs me $6,600 year.


----------



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

We buy our own, we have oxford


----------

